# Watch your step or......



## zombiesniper (Aug 19, 2016)

This is me thundering in a couple weeks ago while playing airsoft..........good thing I wear a helmet


----------



## waday (Aug 19, 2016)

Do you respawn after each hit?


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 19, 2016)

Depends on the gameplay.
Sometimes we have medics, other times we'll play wounds so if you're hit in the arm you loose the ability to use it but head and torso shots are insta kill. Rarely do we have spawn points.


----------

